
Inspector Component: React Inspector done in WebComponents - patelpankaj
https://github.com/pankajpatel/inspector-component
======
patelpankaj
checkout the demo at
[https://www.webcomponents.org/element/pankajpatel/inspector-...](https://www.webcomponents.org/element/pankajpatel/inspector-
component)

